

EXIF and the Tools to remove them from Images - tekunik
http://tekunik.blogspot.com/2009/10/exif-and-tools-to-remove-them-from.html

======
dryicerx
exiv2 is missing from the tool list, this is pretty much the de-facto *nix
exif swiss army knife.

